# How to Make the Wife Happy



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

and spiffy up a 34 year old stainless sink in about 10 minutes.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Aw, man, I just read your title and spit my coffee out all over my screen, knowing the task is impossible. Hey, great job on the sink.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

After she sees it she may request I polish the other half being its a double.:biggrin2:Just kidding.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice job, but it may only keep her happy for an hour or two and end up with a lot of polishing jobs on her (your) list.

But keeping mama happy for an hour isn't bad.

Just to perk my wifey up I picked up a bottle of her favorite sparkling wine. No occasion just being nice. Her response, "what did you do wrong??" Can't win sometimes.

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That's nice but she said under mount.


----------



## jnath1105 (Sep 21, 2017)

This post made me laugh - great work on the sink!


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

Never saw Cameo before. Barkeeper's works great too.


----------

